
Questions to Ask Before Hiring a Software Developer - andrewstetsenko
https://relocateme.eu/blog/30-questions-a-recruiter-needs-to-ask-before-hiring-a-tech-specialist/
======
DGCA
Not loading for me, so here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OJfXzqi...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OJfXzqiOKIUJ:https://relocateme.eu/blog/30-questions-
a-recruiter-needs-to-ask-before-hiring-a-tech-
specialist/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=0&vwsrc=0)

~~~
andrewstetsenko
Fixed. The website is working now

~~~
Lexandrit
Works well for me, too

------
sethammons
These don't seem like questions to ask before hiring a develper, they seem
like questions a developer might (or should) ask of a potential employer.

~~~
jolmg
Yeah. The title is misleading though technically correct. I guess whoever came
up with it didn't think that "questions to ask before hiring someone" would
imply "questions to ask that someone". Maybe the title should've been:

Questions a Recruiter Should Ask a Hiring Manager Before Hiring a Software
Developer.

~~~
jolmg
What happened? This now-top-level comment tree was initially a reply to DGCA's
"Not loading for me, so here's a cached version" comment. Is there an option
to move posts around along with their replies?

[https://i.postimg.cc/W1ytffL2/hn-post-
moving.png](https://i.postimg.cc/W1ytffL2/hn-post-moving.png)

------
mirceal
question 1: do you know what a CDN is?

